
History of Guided Missiles [pdf] - godelmachine
https://nptel.ac.in/courses/101108054/module1/lecture2.pdf
======
ColinWright
Why are you doing this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000879)
: Guided Missiles [pdf] (drdo.gov.in)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000874)
: Inertial Navigation for Guided Missile System [pdf] (jhuapl.edu)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000860)
: Inertial Navigation System (wikipedia.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000857)
: Missile Guidance (wikipedia.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000885)
: History of Guided Missiles [pdf] (nptel.ac.in)

Is there some point you're trying to make? Why flood the front page, a scarce
resource, with five things all on the same topic?

~~~
godelmachine
I am not trying to make any point.

This week I have taken up studying missile guidance and these were some
websites from which I would be taking my notes from. Thought this might pique
someone's interest from the HN brethren as well.

Am I breaking any of the HN guidelines here?

~~~
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
:

 _Please don 't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions._

Maybe five out of thirty isn't dominating, but it stood out to me. I would
much rather have seen a neat blog post that shared your findings and had the
references.

But my comment has been downvoted, I guess I'm in a minority, and it shows yet
again how much I'm out-of-step with the HN "community".

I'll go away again.

